# Help with my guppies.



## SouthernJustice (Jul 8, 2005)

Ok, I used to have about 10 feeder type guppies in my 10 gallon tank (see below). I had just them and my betta in their until I slowly accumulated the other fish. I liked to keep them because they look cool in their little scholols. However all but 1 have died - however, I have only cleaned out about 4 dead ones... where would they go!? I don't remember how many I found dead with just the betta. My friend had some that died by getting stuck in the rock gravel, but I think it was because the gravel was quite big and had many entry points where the guppies could figit in and get stuck.. So I don't think that they are getting stuck in my small red gravel, and there were no guppies stuck INSIDE the filter, + there is no way they could get in but I thought it wouldnt hurt to check. Could the fish that I have be eating them or what? It's kind of strange but I'm sure you guys have heard of missing fish before. The guppies *were* pretty small at about 1/2 to 3/4 an inch (feeder guppies).


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> Could the fish that I have be eating them or what?


I really doubt that... I admit that the fish may (Ouch sorry) 'take' a dead fish's eyes or even internal organs away but I don;t think they can disappear that way... 
Sorry


----------



## ilove guppys (Oct 19, 2007)

I totally know what your talking about my guppy about that size just disapeared it wasnt in my filter and i ended up cleaning out my whole tank and still no guppy anywhere

Weird eh


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I hear some people's guppys get stuck under their gravel/under gravel filter


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

guppys n your filter???that would be a cool but mean design filter lol


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

your other fish would have polished it off, nothing left to see... especially if they are small and you have catfish....


----------



## jrmasterbreeder (Feb 12, 2008)

I've had the same thing happen. 
But I'm not sure where they actually went.
May have been eaten, although unlikely.


----------

